# Help With Straight Sided Pepsi Bottle "The Sanitary Plant" Greenville , S.C.



## LC (Mar 9, 2015)

After finally getting a break and having some bearable weather , I spent some time in the garage piddling around and enjoying the outside this afternoon eyeing all the plunder in my garage and out building in thoughts of having a collectable sale when the weather warms up and things dry out a bit . Going to thin out some bottles as well as a good many other things I have collected over the years . Came across this Pepsi bottle in a cabinet and for the likes of me I do not remember having it , been too long since I have been in that cabinet I guess . I tried finding some info on this Pepsi bottle from Greenville , S.C. . . Found one on eBay , but it had quite a bit of damage . Looked in my old Pepsi book and it is not in it . Can anyone give me some info on this bottle ? I am wondering as well , is there any kind of Pepsi Book printed that is  extensive as well as informative on Pepsi memorabilia ? Thanks in advance .


----------



## MichaelFla (Mar 9, 2015)

Pepsi=Cola Bottle & More Vol.2 has it listed. GREE 7. Says it from 1920. Rarity 2. I don't have an updated price list, but the value in 2001 was $75-$80. I would imagine it had increased in value before the 2008 drop in market values.


----------



## LC (Mar 9, 2015)

Thanks much Michael , was def. interested in knowing its age and value helps too if I decide to put it up for sale . What I am still trying to figure out is where the devil it came from lol . Its had to be in the cabinet for years . I have always been interested in collecting Pepsi over the years , had quite a bit of it at one time , sold my last Pepsi sign last year . At one time I had a very large vintage Pepsi bottle cap die cut sign , it was awesome . Sold it for 125 bucks in a yard sale quite a few years back when needing money for an emergency , would love to have it back . It was the only one of that size I have ever seen to this day . Check eBay from time to time and still have never seen another , only smaller ones . Wish I could remember its size . I am guessing four feet in diameter or close to it by a good four inches deep or so . Is there any mention of one of those in the book you have and the value of it . I would say that would have to be a very high dollar item , I am sure I sold it too cheaply even back when . Thanks again for the information .


----------



## MichaelFla (Mar 10, 2015)

The Ayers books focus primarily on bottles, with the mention of a few cans as well. I don't know of any books that cover Pepsi memorabilia. Sounds like it was a great piece, though.


----------



## cowseatmaize (Mar 10, 2015)

Is this what your looking for? http://books.google.com/b...b.html?id=o9o1rlO6NTkC


----------



## LC (Jul 2, 2017)

Thanks for the posting concerning book , may have to get one . 2004 ! Where the devil have a been , sorry for not thanking you for the post .


----------

